# ADHD and substance abuse



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hiya,

Can anyone recommend some good books on ADHD and gestational heroin exposure. Ds2 has started school and it's not going too smoothly...long story! But I thinks its a touch ADD, less hyperactivity (or what I understand of it) 

Some books on types of behaviour and how we can help him, and even to loan his teacher will be really useful

Thanks xx ruthie


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Ruth

The only book I know that relates directly to susbtance abuse is:-

Children exposed to parental substance abuse - Rena Phillips - it's a BAAF book

When Junior was in reception our Post Adoption Support loaned us this book which explained a lot:-

Attachment in the Classroom: The links between children's early experience, emotional well-being and performance in school: A Practical Guide for Schools - Dr Heather Geddes

I know a lot of people recommend:-

Louise Bomber - Inside I'm Hurting

Again it is not to do with substance abuse but with helping children like ours in the classroom environment.

Like your DS2 Junior does not suffer from ADHD but has ADD tendencies . It can sometimes be difficult dealing with school when you don't have a "label" like ADHD but it is in their interest to work with you to make DS2's introduction to school as smooth as possible.

Feel free if you want to pm and ask more

Cindy x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks cindy, I'll give them a read and get back to you probably with lots of questions!


----------

